# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Error while drawing pie chart

## ERUM

```
<UserControl x:Class="ChartApplication.MainPage"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation" 
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    xmlns:DV="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls.DataVisualization;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.DataVisualization"
    xmlns:DVC="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls.DataVisualization.Charting;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.DataVisualization"

    xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008"
     xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006" 
    mc:Ignorable="d" d:DesignWidth="640" d:DesignHeight="480">
 
    <Grid x:Name="LayoutRoot">
        <DVC:Chart x:Name="MyChart" Width="400" Height="250" 

           Background="YellowGreen">

        </DVC:Chart>




    </Grid>
</UserControl>
```

i have above code in silver light applciation and added reference too for charting etc etc too 
but it  gives me an error 



> Error	1	The tag 'Chart' does not exist in XML namespace 'clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls.DataVisualization.Charting;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.DataVi  sualization'.	C:\Users\Iram\Documents\Visual Studio 2008\Projects\ChartApplication\ChartApplication\ChartApplication\MainPage.xaml	12	10	ChartApplication


Thanks

----------

